# Success after laparoscopy??



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone I am new to this site so please bear with me !
I am 27 and have been TTC for approx 3 years since I got married. My husband has had sperm analysis which was fine and all my blood tests and ultrasounds showed no issues. 
I was then ref for laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, lap & dye last week, which showed no issues with my ovaries or tubes but a few small polyps & spots of endometriosis which I was surprised about as I had never had any previous problems or pain.  This was all removed as far as I'm aware during surgery.
My consultant suggested IUI as a next stage if I don't fall pregnant naturally, and I have an appointment to discuss this in 2 weeks time. Has anyone else had a similar diagnoses and any success in falling pregnant after laparoscopy? Am praying this will have helped me and also booked in to start acupuncture in a few weeks time as read that's great for gyne issues and stress relief?
Thanks xxx


----------

